# Kindle DX shipping June 10th..!



## chrisgallizzi (May 19, 2009)

hello all, im new to the boards, so i hope im in the right thread... if not i apologize.

I am getting paid this friday and im dying to buy a kindle. without a doubt i really like the kindle dx because of the pdf, memory, and screem size. The issue is that i dont want to wait months for it. if i have to wait several months for it then i would get the kindle 2.

if anyone has knowledge on the release date on the kindle dx, that would be great!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope, they just say "this summer" so somewhere between June 21 and September 21. 

Though I have a feeling "this summer" actually translates into "once our first wave of press is finished and we have enough manufactured and sitting in our warehouse to meet our preorders and estimated first month's of orders after release."  So I wouldn't be surprised at all if they released soon.

Lara Amber


----------



## chrisgallizzi (May 19, 2009)

that makes sense.... about how long was the kindle 2 on preorder?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Preordered 2/9, shipped 2/23.


----------



## chrisgallizzi (May 19, 2009)

i wonder if the dx will be released within the same time frame as the kindle 2?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

chrisgallizzi said:


> i wonder if the dx will be released within the same time frame as the kindle 2?


I doubt it will ship as early as the K2 did, its slated for summer, and it doesn't officially start for another month


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

chrisgallizzi said:


> i wonder if the dx will be released within the same time frame as the kindle 2?


I don't get why they have handled the DX release in this way. They should not have announced it without a release date. I doubt it will be released as quickly as the K2 was only because they have not given a specific release date. My money is on the DX being released sometime in July. Soon enough for kids to get for college and start loading whatever text books are ready for it then.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hopefully soon, I would like to see some actual customer reviews.


----------



## beboyle (May 19, 2009)

It's already been 107 in Phoenix, so I think they should start shipping now - at least for Arizona. How much summer do they want?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't Amazon based in Washington state?  Do they ever really have summer there?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Hopefully soon, I would like to see some actual customer reviews.


Me too!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chrisgallizzi said:


> hello all, im new to the boards, so i hope im in the right thread... if not i apologize.
> 
> I am getting paid this friday and im dying to buy a kindle. without a doubt i really like the kindle dx because of the pdf, memory, and screem size. The issue is that i dont want to wait months for it. if i have to wait several months for it then i would get the kindle 2.
> 
> if anyone has knowledge on the release date on the kindle dx, that would be great!


I have no inside info on it, but my sense is that Amazon tries to exceed expectations with its estimated release dates. So, I'm betting that the DX gets released earlier rather than later.

Keep in mind that they're going to ship them based on the order that they're ordered, so if you're considering it you'll want to get your pre-order in.

(And here's our handy pre-order link if you so choose! *>> Amazon Kindle DX product page*)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't order one until I hear legit reviews from members of this board.


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I have no inside info on it, but my sense is that Amazon tries to exceed expectations with its estimated release dates. So, I'm betting that the DX gets released earlier rather than later.
> 
> Keep in mind that they're going to ship them based on the order that they're ordered, so if you're considering it you'll want to get your pre-order in.
> 
> (And here's our handy pre-order link if you so choose! *>> Amazon Kindle DX product page*)


I kept refreshing the amazon home page till it appeared the morning of the announcement..that means I get it a week earlier right?


----------



## temporary rockstar (May 23, 2009)

On the Kindle DX accessories page, it says that the 2 year warranty ships out in 3-5 weeks. And since you can't buy the warranty without the device, I'd wager that around 3 weeks (or earlier) the devices will ship out.  

Also they say it's a good present for graduates, and generally graduations take place around June-ish.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I asked an Amazon CS rep (for kicks), and she said that it could range from June to September.  That was a very helpful answer.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

June through Sept LOL did she think you don't know when Summer is? That is kinda funny.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

My words exactly, Rasputina.  Haha.  I should have asked her, "What day does summer start?"


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I got an email today about my "order" of the Kindle DX saying they hoped I was enjoying my recent order and would I like any of these accessories to go with it  Hmm I'd love to add accessories if I had the thing 

Lynn L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Hopefully soon, I would like to see some actual customer reviews.


ditto


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Many would say "summer" starts this weekend and goes to Labor day.  So, where's that DX, mmmm?  

And meteorologists talk about 'meteorological summer' which is June 1 to Aug 31.

Of course astronomical summer starts on June 21st.

For kids in school, summer starts the day after their last day of the school year: probably mid-June or later.  Of course if you're in college, it's already summer.  

(checking every day or so to see if DX doesn't say pre-order any more. . . .'cause then I can't put off deciding if I want one any more. )


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Summer is such a broad term


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Kind said:


> I wouldn't order one until I hear legit reviews from members of this board.


Amen to that. Every time I look at the DX product page, the only feature that impresses me the native PDF viewing. I do wonder graphics rich PDFs are viewable as well.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe Harvey can pay a visit to Jeff Bezo (since they both live in WA) and ask him when they'll be releasing it


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

While he's there maybe he can grab a few test units as well? You know, for ummm.. journalistic reasons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kind said:


> I wouldn't order one until I hear legit reviews from members of this board.





suicidepact said:


> Amen to that. Every time I look at the DX product page, the only feature that impresses me the native PDF viewing. I do wonder graphics rich PDFs are viewable as well.


Hmmm. . . .I hope there's at least one person willing to take one for the team then. If we are ALL waiting to hear reviews from the others we may wait a really long time! 

I am still in the debating stage. . . . .but I have been directed to wait, by my DH, as he has something else planned with my son for sometime later in the summer. I'm pretty sure it's not this. . . but who knows. . . .Anyway, I will forgo spending the money, I think, until I see what they're hatching. Then in the fall I'll start looking more seriously.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Im hoping it's soon, I'd like to hear some real world reviews before I totally make up my mind


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> While he's there maybe he can grab a few test units as well? You know, for ummm.. journalistic reasons.


Of course


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope we hear something soon too.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

They need to release a date soon


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

cheerio said:


> They need to release a date soon


I hope its soon.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Patience is a virtue   Soon enough we'll be talking about what problems the DX has


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I keep watching my AX to see when it is debited the cost of the Kindle DX, so far nothing.  Does anyone know if you can buy a book, download it to your computer and start reading BEFORE your new DX arrives?  Sure would like to buy and get books so IF the DX ever ships, I would already be reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's like the other Kindles, the Amazon titles have a proprietary form of copy protection so you can't read them anywhere BUT on your Kindle.

This was posted in the Author support thread and I think it's worth re-posting here:

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/storysupplement/kindle/

If you go all the way to the end of the article (turn the page by clicking the > at the lower right) you'll see a graphic that has various dates. If you click "May 2009" it says "Amazon releases Kindle DX."

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's like the other Kindles, the Amazon titles have a proprietary form of copy protection so you can't read them anywhere BUT on your Kindle.
> 
> This was posted in the Author support thread and I think it's worth re-posting here:
> 
> ...


Hmmm that is interesting I hope that means that it will be soon that they start sending out the Kindle DX.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, they made the announcement in May. Sp if release = tells the public, then the DX was released in May.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I reject your "if" (in the most sensitive and polite manner, of course ):  I do not think 'tells the public' = 'release'  Now, if it had said "Announced in May 2009", that's very different!  

Alas, it's still showing available for pre-order. . . . . .  Most probably the article just got it wrong. . . . . . .Still, one can hope.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hehheh You are more then welcome to reject my if. I  take it in its intended manner and hope that you are correct and it ships in the next few days.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> hehheh You are more then welcome to reject my if. I take it in its intended manner and hope that you are correct and it ships in the next few days.


I would be so Happy if the kindle DX did ship in a couple of days.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Another kindle watch


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Another kindle watch


you can get kindle books on your watch??!!! that's so cool!!!!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Only in Hibbing and then Hugh delivers them to your door.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, since there are only two more days in May, and that's the weekend, I'm strongly leaning toward ProfCrash's argument.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Only in Hibbing and then Hugh delivers them to your door.


LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Well, since there are only two more days in May, and that's the weekend, I'm strongly leaning toward ProfCrash's argument.


yeah. . . .. . . . .what a bunch of big fat liars!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's like the other Kindles, the Amazon titles have a proprietary form of copy protection so you can't read them anywhere BUT on your Kindle.


Except on your ITouch or IPhone.

You certainly can read your kindle books on either of those devices.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Well if things go as they have been for me they should be shipping the DX soon since I have decided I need to wait to get one. I will be envious of those of you who get one as soon as they come out .I am one of those people who probably would not have gotten a K2 if I had known about the DX. I also have a KK and love it. But I also like having new gadgets so I got a K2. When they showed the DX, I ordered one of those also because of the native PDF- I can use it for work. But I cancelled my order today because I need some major dental work done  I guess now I will wait and see how everyone likes theirs and maybe get one in the fall. I suppose I can sell the K2 (since it is most like the DX) but he looks so nice his new skin!

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lynn, I had to cancel my DX order as well due to house repairs. I was pretty bummed about it, but can't really justify it right now (and I can justify ANYTHING!). I was going to use it for the older girls lesson manuals, but we've recently changed curriculum and I no longer have huge lesson manuals to tote around.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Luv- I decided getting my crown replaced was more important than something I would not use everyday at work ( after all I don't have one now and I manage ). Who knows maybe one of the other products will be out by fall also.

Lynn L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, this is proof that Amazon goofed by offering it for PRE-order but not REAL order.  If they had, they'd have sold more.  

I am still on the fence:  DH did present my b-day/mothers' day gift this week. . . and it is very nice, but I think he spent too much.  What he got me was an "oud" which is a type of Egyptian stringed instrument.  DS's idea apparently.  It' is gorgeous. . . .I will get it tuned up but I don't expect to be able to ever do anything very musical with it. . .though I have friends who may. . . but he will make a lovely display stand and it will be a show piece next to the piano.  He said there was a less expensive one but he thought I deserved the better, prettier, nicer, more playable one whether I figured out how to play it or not.

His present for b-day/fathers' day is a jackhammer.  Also a GPS for his truck 'cause he gets annoyed when he has to drive in DC and can't find a road that goes the way he needs to go.  He got the jackhammer yesterday because he has a project to use it on. . .he'll get the GPS on his b-day -- which IS on Fathers' day.

So. . . . . .I want a DX but am still wishy-washy -- the CC is full for this month anyway. . . but, hey, I just got a $25 GC in the mail from Amazon!  Oh, and I have to pay the other half of my crown from April.    I'd love to have it before my July music thing. . .I want to see how well it displays music pages. . . .but realistically I can probably afford it better in August.  I won't have to decide until that pre-order button goes away and it says "available now".


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Only in Hibbing and then Hugh delivers them to your door.


Lol  I hope for this!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm dying of impatience. I've saved for the DX for so long now, and I'm so scared that if I wait anymore, I'll end up spending the money on something else.

Plus, it's going to the biggest birthday present I've ever given myself. I'm so excited for it. 

I've never owned a Kindle before, so I won't be able to make comparisons, and give a helpful review.

I just hope that comes out sometime in June.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Annie said:


> I'm dying of impatience. I've saved for the DX for so long now, and I'm so scared that if I wait anymore, I'll end up spending the money on something else.
> 
> Plus, it's going to the biggest birthday present I've ever given myself. I'm so excited for it.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a gift certificate for the DX. That way you have the money set aside and you can give yourself a great gift when the day comes!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Get yourself a gift certificate for the DX. That way you have the money set aside and you can give yourself a great gift when the day comes!


Not a bad idea. I think I'll go do that now.

I also can't wait for all the Kindle DX accessories that are coming out. It will be a lot of fun.



Lynn said:


> Well if things go as they have been for me they should be shipping the DX soon since I have decided I need to wait to get one. I will be envious of those of you who get one as soon as they come out .I am one of those people who probably would not have gotten a K2 if I had known about the DX. I also have a KK and love it. But I also like having new gadgets so I got a K2. When they showed the DX, I ordered one of those also because of the native PDF- I can use it for work. But I cancelled my order today because I need some major dental work done  I guess now I will wait and see how everyone likes theirs and maybe get one in the fall. I suppose I can sell the K2 (since it is most like the DX) but he looks so nice his new skin!
> 
> Lynn L
> 
> Lynn, I was like that too. I'm pretty glad that I waited a bit before getting a K2 because then I learned about the DX.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

I feel the same way Annie. This will be my first Kindle, and the anticipation is killing me. I keep checking nonstop to see if some kind of announcement has been made. Can't wait to do some accessory shopping either...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon now showing the DX release date as June 10


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

It now says "This item will be released on Jun 10, 2009." next to DX in search on amazon. Woohoo! That's the day before my bday. Happy bday to me.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! WOOHOO!!! I'm PUMPED! You have no idea how excited I am! I LOVE YOU AMAZON! 

Erhem... Sorry, about my little overreaction. I'm good now. But, they're releasing a little earlier than I thought. That's good!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes that is GREAT News. Maybe they will start mailing them out on the June 10.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping, Anne. That means that we would get up to Saturday for delivery, since it's released on a Wednesday. Just in time for the weekend. You can see what I'll be doing that entire weekend.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> That's what I'm hoping, Anne. That means that we would get up to Saturday for delivery, since it's released on a Wednesday. Just in time for the weekend. You can see what I'll be doing that entire weekend.


I hope we would get them that soon if they started mailing them out. I just ordered mine a week ago maybe. I hope we do not have to wait long to get ours.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent! I have to tell my Mom.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My poor, poor husband.  He wants a DX for his birthday, so he has to wait until September.  The most he could argue for is August, since I got my K2 a month early (we weren't sure about backorders and the release date).  He couldn't even plead that he should have it before our trip, since we leave the 6th!  

I guess he will just have to suffer.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the K2, they actually shipped them the day before release day so most who'd pre-ordered with one day shipping got them ON release day.  Can't promise they'll do that again, but I'd bet at the latest they'll ship that day.  Now's the time to check your pre-order and upgrade shipping if you need to. . . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Is it really worth the $4 to upgrade shipping? I mean, if it means getting it before the weekend, I'm in. Hmmm... I'm already spending a lot of money on the DX.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Bigger question is how many of their preorders will be shipping with the initial release? I'd guess not all of them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> With the K2, they actually shipped them the day before release day so most who'd pre-ordered with one day shipping got them ON release day. Can't promise they'll do that again, but I'd bet at the latest they'll ship that day. Now's the time to check your pre-order and upgrade shipping if you need to. . . .


Ann: That right they did do that. I hope they do it again.  I have already pick one day shipping for my DX.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Yay june 10!

I'm going to wait until just before I go back to school at the end of this summer to see if I really could make use of the DX or not. I would like to see some hands on reviews and any other issues there might be with it before I shell out that much cash.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Annie said:


> Is it really worth the $4 to upgrade shipping? I mean, if it means getting it before the weekend, I'm in. Hmmm... I'm already spending a lot of money on the DX.


I've had some experiences with amazon where I was on a waiting list for a certain item and decided to upgrade the shipping to one-day. Turns out, that placed me at the end of the waiting list as if I had just placed the order. Not sure if that would happen in this case, but I'm too scared to try.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

nyct said:


> I've had some experiences with amazon where I was on a waiting list for a certain item and decided to upgrade the shipping to one-day. Turns out, that placed me at the end of the waiting list as if I had just placed the order. Not sure if that would happen in this case, but I'm too scared to try.


I am not sure what will happen this time. If I remember right the last time anyone who upgraded to one day shipping got them sooner. I upgraded to one day shipping and got mine the day it was released.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am not sure what will happen this time. If I remember right the last time anyone who upgraded to one day shipping got them sooner. I upgraded to one day shipping and got mine the day it was released.


maybe we'll be able to tell when they start putting delivery estimates on everyone's orders. I wish I put one day shipping now... if I'm sure it'll let me get the dx before the weekend, I'll definitely do it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . nothing is sure.  But if release date is the 10th, a Wednesday, and you request 1 day shipping, it seems like you should get it on the 11th, a Thursday.  With 2 day you should get it the 12th.  If you don't you certainly have a good argument to get them to refund extra shipping costs, and you'd be no worse off than if you leave it as is, except for a little extra hassle if it doesn't work.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am calling my Dad and suggesting he start reading the user manual now so he can help my Mom with her Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> With the K2, they actually shipped them the day before release day so most who'd pre-ordered with one day shipping got them ON release day. Can't promise they'll do that again, but I'd bet at the latest they'll ship that day. Now's the time to check your pre-order and upgrade shipping if you need to. . . .


I am hoping that they do a repeat of the K2. Fingers x-sed!

I knew they were going to announce soon--last week my DX suddenly had the option to de-register.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon now showing the DX release date as June 10


Oberon, you listening?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

jazzi said:


> Oberon, you listening?


I have to admit, the Oberon cover for a DX is probably not something I would buy. The DX is already heavier then my K2 and Oberon cover. The Oberon leather cover for the DX is going to end up being pretty heavy.

I got my Mom the Amazon cover for the DX. I can't wait to see the DX but that won't be until July at the earliest. More likely it will be in October. (sigh) I am behaving and not ordering a DX because my K1 is just fine and I don't need two Kindles.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I got my Mom the Amazon cover for the DX. I can't wait to see the DX but that won't be until July at the earliest. More likely it will be in October. (sigh) I am behaving and not ordering a DX because my K1 is just fine and I don't need two Kindles.


I've got the Amazon DX cover in the pre-order, but if I knew Oberon was releasing their version soon, I would cancel the Amazon. Hmm, what to do, what to do.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like they set the date, June 10th


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just curious as to how many people have it pre-ordered? I can't wait to see an unboxing and the first reviews come in soon


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Raises hand and hope for an early ship to recieve on 6/10


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not yet, waiting for reviews and then we'll see.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

MOI!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> Looks like they set the date, June 10th


Oh, that's cool. Only 9 days to go


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I've decided to upgrade to one day shipping. I'm hoping that will it'll be on release day, or before.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I pre-ordered as a gift for my Mother. I just called Dad and told him it was coming soon. I suggested that he read the users manual online so he could help Mom. He is printing it out as I type. (grins)


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Isn't the manual pretty extensive? That's gonna be a lot of pages. But I read it online awhile ago. Have to keep myself occupied somehow.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for reviews, reviews, reviews! Unboxing videos, hands on, videos, the good, the bad, the ugly, all of it before I even think of ordering one at the end of the summer before I go back to school.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't ordered one yet either.  For now, the K2 does everything I need it to do.  If I can ever get myself back in grad school and finish my PhD, then I'd probably have a need for it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Annie said:


> Isn't the manual pretty extensive? That's gonna be a lot of pages. But I read it online awhile ago. Have to keep myself occupied somehow.


Dad just had surgery to fuse some vertabre (sp) together so printing it out will be better for him then reading it online.


----------



## nyct (May 28, 2009)

I preordered one (my first kindle). I was pretty late with my preorder though, so no telling if I'll get into the first wave of shipments though.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am waiting patiently! I ordered it as soon as Leslie discovered the link was live on Amazon. (That was a few seconds before Jeff Bezos formally announced it in New York!)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm waiting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking I would not order a cover if I order a DX. . . but would instead, perhaps, get one of the sleeves.  Weight is partly the issue, but also it's larger than my ideal of a 'book' so I don't feel the need for it to have a cover like a book. . . . .Maybe that doesn't make sense to anyone else, but there you have it.  My mind works oddly sometimes.  

Also, my 'reason' for getting it, if I did, would be to use for sheet music, and I think I'd want it naked on the music stand for that. . . . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I wish I had an estimate of when it might get to me. But that'll give time for Decalgirl to get a head start on their DX skins!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Raises hand and hope for an early ship to recieve on 6/10


Same here.


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

I preordered within minutes of it becoming listed on Amazon...keeping my fingers crossed..I'm dying here!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I am waiting patiently! I ordered it as soon as Leslie discovered the link was live on Amazon. (That was a few seconds before Jeff Bezos formally announced it in New York!)


OOHH Harvey! You could be The Very First Person who ordered!

They should give it to you free. . . . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I upgraded to one day shipping - hopefully that'll expedite it just a little.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Summer's coming early!

http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/01/amazon-kindle-dx-to-start-shipping-on-june-10th/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked Amazon DX page and indeed DX is going to be released on 10th.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I have one on order but it's Wanda that is really waiting.  I'm going to take the DX and she is getting my K2.

One Kindle in the family definately breeds discontent


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

This was posted in the DX release date thread. 

Just saying...


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

We probably have like 5 of these going.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I canceled my order for the cover within the first week of preordering it. I just don't think that I'll even use it. It just seems too bulky. If I decide later that I want a cover, I can always get it then.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got an email from thekindlewarehouse.com saying the same thing.  I can't believe it.  June 10th is my birthday!  Does this have a hidden meaning....hm-m-m.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> This was posted in the DX release date thread.





Annie said:


> We probably have like 5 of these going.


Yeah. .. Harvey. . . .don't you read your own Boards 

Seriously. . . .should we merge some of them together?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

merging sounds like a good idea. There are three threads right now discussing the release date.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Hope I haven't confused anyone -- I nearly confused my self -- I've merged the three threads into this one and left the date in the title.

Ann


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Ann, you confused me! Haha. I was thinking, "Man, so many people have replied already?" when I noticed that there were now 5 pages.


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

hrrmm..some people are reporting that they've gotten emails regarding the shipping date...I did not..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

This thrad has got me all confused now.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm so excited for everyone to get their Dx! I can't wait for the 1st wave to get it and let us know all about it!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok I bit the bullet and ordered the DX, now Oberon and Decal Girl better get busy I will be needing some accessories.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> ok I bit the bullet and ordered the DX, now Oberon and Decal Girl better get busy I will be needing some accessories.


I am glad you joined us. I am waiting for Decal Girl to get their DX so they can make the skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so jealous of all of you getting the DX. I really wanted one, but 1. had to cancel my order due to home repairs and 2. now that I've changed the older girls' homeschool curriculum, I don't have heavy manuals to lug around anymore (my main reason for the DX)

<sniff> Is there anyone near me getting one so I can see it in person? <hint, hint, nudge, nudge Ann>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am still on the fence. . .. . . .balancing carefully. . . . .waiting to see if some extra money falls my way. . . . .or something.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh I have bought three Kindles and none of them have been for myself. Tavar was a gift. Gotta love life.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just got the email from Amazon saying my KDX will arrive between June 15th and June 17th 

I wasn't expecting that lol but I am happy about it...it will arrive a few days before my Birthday


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got an email with an Estimated arrival date: June 11 2009. I am doing the happy dance. I cannot wait.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow my Mom's DX has an arrival date f the 22nd. Talk about a long wait for the free delivery. Hopefully it gets there more quickly.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I ordered today and got an email with a June 12th delivery using my Prime membership and 2 day free ship.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am glad you joined us. I am waiting for Decal Girl to get their DX so they can make the skins.


Agreed! I'm trying to decide if I want to make an unboxing video for all of you to see.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have a June 11th. Kinda disappointed that I won't receive it on the 10th though.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I ordered mine on May 6th and I still haven't gotten an email telling me when they'll ship.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Forster said:


> I ordered mine on May 6th and I still haven't gotten an email telling me when they'll ship.


Just go to the order page and look for it. I didn't get an e-mail either. I just looked at the order and it gave me the date.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> I have a June 11th. Kinda disappointed that I won't receive it on the 10th though.


I wish we could get it on the 10th also. I wonder if anyone will?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope, it just says this:

Items not yet shipped:
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time.

    * 1 of: Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
      Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
    * 1 of: Amazon Kindle DX Leather Cover
      Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

When did you preorder it, Forster?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Annie said:


> When did you preorder it, Forster?


May 6th.

But I just checked again and now it says:

Items not yet shipped:
Delivery estimate: June 12, 2009

* 1 of: Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
* 1 of: Amazon Kindle DX Leather Cover
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Awesome! You have two day shipping, I'm assuming?

Is anyone getting theirs on the 10th?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone wanna ask when Decalgirl gets their DX?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Annie said:


> Awesome! You have two day shipping, I'm assuming?
> 
> Is anyone getting theirs on the 10th?


I do have the two day shipping. I'm not going to log into kindleboards on the 11th cause I'll get jealous, lol.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> I do have the two day shipping. I'm not going to log into kindleboards on the 11th cause I'll get jealous, lol.


lol well for me it won't be until the 15th-17th..but I know I won't be able to stay away that long


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Annie said:


> Agreed! I'm trying to decide if I want to make an unboxing video for all of you to see.


That would be cool


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Haha. I'll try to see if I remember in all the excitement I'll have when I get to my porch and there it stands.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> ok I bit the bullet and ordered the DX, now Oberon and Decal Girl better get busy I will be needing some accessories.


I exchanged emails with Oberon today. They can't begin production until they get a DX in hand, so hopefully they'll get theirs early, too.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Since, I thought I was hoping to receive my DX on the 10th, it dawned on me today that I still have to wait 9 days and not 8 today.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Annie said:


> Haha. I'll try to see if I remember in all the excitement I'll have when I get to my porch and there it stands.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was just on the manage your kindle page and the DX is listed as "Rasputina's" 4th Kindle already.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was thinking about another good use for the DX. I'm wondering how cookbooks will look on it? I will have to send a sample to mine and check it out. With one of those cover stands this could be perfect in the kitchen. Especially since the screen is larger and you can up the font to see from father away for reading recipes.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Annie said:


> Since, I thought I was hoping to receive my DX on the 10th, it dawned on me today that I still have to wait 9 days and not 8 today.


I think you have 8 days left: 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th = 8 days. I'm counting based on 24 hours day from this moment on


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I canceled my order. I want to take advantage of the promotion that Jeff Bezos announced  when unveiling the DX. My Mom wants a subscription to the NY Times. There is suppose to be a discount to buying the DX if you buy a long term subscription to the NY Times, Washington Post, or Boston Globe. I'll get my Mom her DX when they make the promotion available.

I had been thinking about getting it for her without the promotion but then I figured that Amazon was waiting on releasing it until after the pre-orders had been sent. I would kick myself if I spent more money out of impatience then I have to.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I think you have 8 days left: 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th = 8 days. I'm counting based on 24 hours day from this moment on


I count it by each day until the day of. So, 9 days in my case. 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish we could get it on the 10th also. I wonder if anyone will?


I don't think so. I just changed shipping on my order to one-day, and now my date of delivery is June 11. I think everything gets mailed on the 10th.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Thought I'd just bump this post up a little for those who have not seen this thread.


----------

